# [A-PvP] - Gul'dan: Ultionis Sanguinis SPW 6/6



## Bloodflowers (18. Juni 2008)

Hallo WoW Spieler,

die Gilde Ultionis Sanguinis (Server Gul'dan Allianz PvP) hat erfolgreich den TBC Content bestritten und sucht zurzeit noch Spieler zur weiteren Verstärkung für das kommende Addon.

Jede Klasse/Skillung kann sich bewerben, besonders gesucht werden Heiler mit viel Erfahrung in WoW Classic und TBC.


Unsere Raidtage sind:

Dienstag 18:45 - 23:00 Uhr
Mittwoch 18:45 - 23:00 Uhr
Donnerstag 18:45 - 23:00 Uhr
Sonntag 17:45 - 22:00 Uhr.

Wir setzen voraus:

- Möglichst viel Raiderfahrung
- Motivation
- Kommunikation & Spielverständnis
- Zuverlässigkeit


Ihr könnt euch unter der URL http://ultionis.end-game.eu bewerben.

Bei Fragen könnt ihr mir auch hier im Forum eine PM schicken.

Ansprechpartner ingame :

Klapp


----------



## Bloodflowers (19. Juni 2008)

*push*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodflowers (21. Juni 2008)

*push*


----------



## Bloodflowers (25. Juni 2008)

*push*


----------



## Bloodflowers (29. Juni 2008)

*push*

Suchen immernoch Holy Priester, Melee Schamanen und Resto Schamanen.


----------



## Bloodflowers (30. Juni 2008)

*update*

- Schamane (Heal, Melee),
- Priester (Holy, Schatten)
- Druide (Feral)
- Jäger


----------



## Bloodflowers (5. Juli 2008)

*push*


----------



## Bloodflowers (10. Juli 2008)

*push*


----------



## Bloodflowers (16. Juli 2008)

*update*


----------



## Bloodflowers (25. Juli 2008)

/push


Gesucht werden:

- Schamane (Verstärker),
- Priester (Schatten)
- Druide (Feral)
- Hexenmeister 

Auch andere Klassen werden gesucht wenn die Bewerbung passt und das Equip stimmt!


----------



## cM2003 (25. Juli 2008)

Wäre ich doch nur Ally Oo
Hab 4 Hordechars auf Gul'Dan, davon nen Feral und Priest (z.Z. Holy, aber Shadowgear ist auch vorhanden ^^).

Naja, Shit Happens! Die Allys bei uns sind zum größten Teil ehh, najaa.....


----------



## Bloodflowers (30. Juli 2008)

Wenns nach mir gegangen wäre, hätt ich damals auch nen tollen Tauren genommen ^^ aber 2 Freunde hatten schon Ally Chars ;/


----------



## Bloodflowers (5. August 2008)

*push* 

Suchen derzeit Verstärkung in allen Klassen, Equip sollte passen.


----------



## Bloodflowers (23. August 2008)

*push*


----------



## Bloodflowers (12. September 2008)

*push*

Dringend Hunter mit sehr gutem Equip gesucht.


----------



## Belty (12. September 2008)

*push*

ich bin jeden tag arg verwundert wenn ich sehe wie viel hier in den buffed foren doch gespammt wird. und das hier ist ja auch mal sehr genial. jeden tag ein *push*, naja schade das das forum so arg zugespammt ist und keiner der mods was dagegen tut...


----------



## Bloodflowers (12. September 2008)

Jeden Tag ein Push ? Schau mal auf das Datum....


----------



## Bloodflowers (24. September 2008)

/push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodflowers (13. Oktober 2008)

/push

Spieler für WotlK gesucht.


----------

